# Welcome Back



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I love you SC.

Yes, let's all get along and be friends and remember this a support forum first and foremost. But also as long as we remember that, due to our condition and more importantly due to us being human beings, we all have off-days and say and do things we perhaps shouldn't. I myself will think twice before pressing the 'submit' button. Stirring the firment is only worthwile if it's worthwile ! And who's the judge of that ? I tell ya, me ! :wink:

Na, seriously, let's all focus our energy on sorting ourselves out. I myself am about as depressed (not fed-up, or DR/DP) as humanly possible at the moment without going stark raving bonkers, but while my heart is beating I'll still be around.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

yeah, great. just friggin' great.

we're apart for less than a week, and I come back to find out that SC and Martin now love each OTHER, and I'm yesterday's news.

J
p.s. we can still be smart asses. we just need to remember that we're here FOR each other, not here to drive wedges.

love you all,
me


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

SC - don't knock it till you've tried it. There is a lot to be said for man-love.  After all, flesh is flesh is flesh.

But no, my love for you is purely in the manner that you describe. I love you for continuing struggle against this shit and your refusal to lie down and accept it. I love you for that fact that despite your problems you are capable of being a loving parent and a good father- something that is and always will be totally beyond me. I love you because my occassional rages are forgiven. And just to calm your nerves, I cherish all reasonable men who are cursed with illness. If truth be told, I probably love JC even more.

My love for JANINE, on the other hand, is purely driven by avarice. Pure, rampaging, galloping lust. Nothing more, nothing less. It is JANINE's fault that I'm stuck at the oral phase. Her words, not mine. Oh, and she's quite insightfull and understanding about DP stuff.....but that's another matter and quite incidental to my volcanic desires.


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

sc, personally I have never found anyone here hard to get along with. I appreciate having this place here to come to. To me it is precious. I come here and read the posts and respond when I feel I can help someone else or if I just need a little support from those who understand. It is not difficult to listen and to give support here. I believe that we are all mature adults and if we respect each others feelings there should never be problems such as you have spoke of. At times some people may feel angry or sad or just not happy and it is okay, taking a minute to collect one's thoughts and then share with others how you feel can be very helpful. I guess what I am really saying is if we just be ourselves, respect our fellow man and know they are suffering also, take the time to understand and respect each others views there should never be upsets. I believe when people try to tell others that how they may feel or what they believe is wrong will always cause problems. Each one of us is unique and we are all suffering, some may express differently than others, but letting one express in their own little way is just a matter of being kind and caring.

gem.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well you see SC, I've met JC in the flesh, so to speak. And all I know of you are your genetically modified photos. I simply can't believe that a man of your terminally advanced years can be so, well, buff. I'm young enough to be your son, if the vingegar stroke counts, and I resemble a small puff-ball mushroom - round and pasty faced.

Note to JC - Mate - doesn't SC look scarily like 'The Guv'nor' ?


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

sc, thank you for the thoughtful words. I think it was very nice of you to reply to my post. I respect you also and enjoy reading your posts. You have good insite into this illness which is always helpful. I can honestly say I have always been a kind and caring person. I think it is because I have been put down alot in my life. Family and some friends did not want to be around anymore because it was taking me to long to get well. It broke my heart to know that my family who I needed the most would no longer be there for me. It is from this that I promised myself I would never make another human being feel the way I have felt over and over again. Everyone of us on this earth deserved to be loved, we all may fall down many times in a life time but it is people like yourself and others here who always help to pick us back up and continue on with our journey. I am glad you are part of this group and like Janine has said, we are like family, actually better some times.

gem.


----------

